# Finished cemetery popup column



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I posted a video over in the project thread, but here's a picture (because the video was a little green in color).

Also, I'll go ahead and include the video link here below as well.

I had a lot of fun making this prop, and it was a huge learning process for me. First time using a break-beam, first time programming a prop controller, first time carving foam, etc. It chewed up a ton of haunt time this year in the learning process, but it was SO worth the knowledge gained.

Haunt on!

Dave

Picture:










And now the video:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think anyone would suspect that there was anything "first time" about this prop. Well done!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome job man... Love it


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That is Flipping Great! you're brave. I still haven't tried prop controllers or pneumatics, that's wear haunting gets scary for my wallet.
Great job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...outstanding.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy cow - first one???? WOW. Stand proud!!


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

If this is your first hands free, then, you sir, are my hero!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Thanks all, it was a blast to build. I probably won't get a whole lot more built this year (it's already time to start decorating), but I now have a ton of ideas for next year. Schweet!


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

amazing prop but i have to ask. how do you like the mask you are using? ive considered getting it from spirit for awhile now? just wondering. thanks


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

I like the mask, Count, but I will say that it was WAY too small to fit over an adult head. I can't remember what the actual size had been, but I don't recall reading anywhere that it was meant for children. Luckily, it was only meant for a prop or I would've been really bummed. So just pay attention to the size if you plan on wearing it. Other than that, I think it's wonderfully creepy.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

very cool, I'd probably take a bit of a jump when it pops. Then laugh My butt off. Cause you got me. 
Then sit across the road to see who else jumps. (just so I would fell better).


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, bfrd22, I hope that it makes people jump the way you describe! We'll just have to see.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job!!!


----------



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

COOL! When I grow up, I wanna be like Spooky Dave!!!! GREAT JOB!


----------

